# Is this Obliquiden a female or male



## Christinas2006 (Oct 16, 2008)

I am not sure if it is too soon to tell. Here are some pictures:


----------



## StructureGuy (Jul 27, 2002)

My female Haplochromis species #44 "thickskin" for comparison;










Kevin


----------

